# Oxyhydrogen burner



## Geo (Aug 9, 2011)

has anyone seen the example of the oxyhydrogen torch on the sciencemaddness forum.it seems like something i would be very interested in.the pics show this homemade torch incinerating a refractory block.thats alot of heat.with that much heat one could remove the carbon left from incinerating CPU's.it uses SS wall outlet covers and SS threaded rod and nuts for the electrodes and sodium bicarbonate as electrolyte. the guy re-wound a microwave transformer for the power source with a trio of diodes from a automotive alternator.he even made the torch from 1/2 inch galvanized steel pipe.the tip was tiny,it looked like an injector needle from water proofing chemicals supply.


----------



## Remuck (Sep 2, 2011)

Geo,

I'm new to the forum and have been working on gold recovery from ore(s) via leaching and refining of karat material that I have on hand, so Hoke and I are becoming quite familiar --- I'm thinking that she would have been something of a gas to hang out with, sorry she's gone.

Anyway, I'm writing in response to your interest in the production of "Browns" or "Hydroxy" gas and specifically as a torch fuel. I have built a generator or cell and, believe me, the monoatomic oxygen and hydrogen that it produces is impressive to say the least. The units aren't difficult to construct. I built mine just as a test of the concept with plans on incorporating one into my car to improve efficiency all across the board. Unfortunately, my vehicle requires a different type of cell and I ended up getting involved with this gold project and the rest is history.

I still have my unit, however, and have been giving some serious thought to incorporating it into a torch system. At present I am using a very small duel tank Map gas torch and the O2 tank alone costs $8.00 at Ace. I could do a lot better with the browns gas. I don't know if you have ever filled milk jugs or balloons with a rubbed out oxyacetylene torch that has been tuned for cutting and subsequently ignited them (something of a rural sport when I was a kid), but the explosion and concussion are impressive. Let your imagination be your guide if you haven't, but believe me when I say that ear protection is required when igniting mere walnut sized bubbles of Hydroxy gas as they are emitted through a water bucket and I wouldn't even think of containing and igniting larger volumes

unless I had several feet of slow fuze or an electronic ignition source.

Anyway, let me know if you are interested in learning more about the generator/ cell. Mine is, as you noted, constructed of a series of SS outlet covers and would probably work well as a fuel source for a torch, but the guys who are out there attempting to build a true "water car" or at the very least achieve unity ( use a small prime of gasoline to start a generator that will provide the voltage to run the hydroxy cell which will then run the generator --- unity) have moved on from the Flintstone wet cell to dry cells that are a bit more complex and expensive to construct. 

Try checking out u-tube for demos on Hydroxy or Browns Gas generators or cells, there used to be a million clips out there. I'll let you know if I come up with more info on torch apps. With an operative wet cell in hand my biggest problem is coming up with a power source, as they chew up amps like popcorn and using the charge system of my V-8 isn't terribly cost effective.

Best Regards, Lance

P.S. The electrolyte of choice is KOH, bicarb is too dirty, LR


----------



## Palladium (Sep 2, 2011)

Remuck said:


> --- I'm thinking that she would have been something of a gas to hang out with, sorry she's gone.


----------



## Remuck (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey Palladium,

First thought --- thanks for all the links, they are very useful and would be even more so if my computer wasn't jammed up with music and game downloads. Don't get me wrong, I don't mind good tunes and even taking a moment or two to find Waldo as I await a dental torture session, but there are ------ limits.

Second thought --- thanks for the pic, when time allows I'll have to google her and see what I can dig up. Truth be told, for her day, she's not a bad looker and, politics notwithstanding, I'm willing to bet that, were she approached respectfully, she very well might have been willing to join one for a sherry or three. It's rather difficult to wrap myself around that thought, as I, for some reason or the other, conjurred up an Annie Oakleyish vision of Good Ol' Calm (not unlike Steinbecks accurate portrayal of Doc Rickets in his novel "Canary Row") and was thinking more in terms of tossing down a couple of pints with her rather than sherry ---- not to mention referring to her as something other than "Comrade." The present image and title will, however, allow me to concentrate more on the science than the scientist and I'll probably get a whole lot more done as a result ---- so, I thank you.

As previously noted, I am doing my best to get through Comrade Hoke's treatise before I proffer any questions. I have seen far too many before me fall victim to the consequences of not doing one's homework prior to tossing a few question marks out there and honestly can't blame anyone for taking umberage at having to explain what redox reactions are every day of the week, but I do have a couple of questions that you might be able to help me with that I don't believe are covered in C. M.'s work. When I last ordered supplies, I purchased anhydrous Stannous Chloride rather than powdered tin to make my Au indicator fluid and, as yet, have not seen anyone describe how to prepare a test kit using anything other than powdered tin. I tried disolving some in distilled water and found it to be water soluble, but when I used it on a solution rich in digested karat gold the paper turned black, which I hadn't expected. Is it possible that my karat gold solution is too concentrated, or have I purchased a quarter pound of material that I'll never be able to use?

Lastly, in order to prevent major losses due to dumb mistakes, I've been working at the micro level in test tubes and will continue to do so until I am well practiced and actually getting mathematically predicted recovery from prepared Au solutions and, as suggested on the forum, I have been using SMB as a precipitant rather than cementing values out on copper scrapers as has been my practice. The bottom line is that I don't believe that I am getting the recovery that I should be getting and, honestly, have yet to find the quintessential how to use SMB thread yet. While searching for such a thread, I found a comment from someone who was extremely excited about the results he achieved by using sulfammic acid (a quantity of which I purchased), but I have yet to "rediscover" that individuals primmer on exactly how to go about using it, nor do I remember his name. So, believe me, I'm more than willing to do the leg work, but I really could use a push in the right direction ---- if you can help me out I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thanks again for Comrade Hoke's pic.
Regards, Lance 


"Non Perspirosis Minimous Dung"


----------



## Geo (Sep 4, 2011)

gold stains purple but if the concentration is high enough it will certainly look black. ive seen it myself many times. if you want to be sure just dilute a small amount of your solution by a factor of 10 with distilled water 10:1 and test again. the test should not be as overpowering.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 5, 2011)

Remuck said:


> or have I purchased a quarter pound of material that I'll never be able to use?


If you did, I'm at a loss to explain how I used nothing but stannous chloride crystals to make my testing solution, and it seemed to work perfectly well for the entire duration of my refining career, which was greater than 20 years. 

Hoke talks about its use. Keep reading. 

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 5, 2011)

Remuck said:


> as yet, have not seen anyone describe how to prepare a test kit using anything other than powdered tin



http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=2082&p=17541&hilit=stannous#p17541


----------



## Remuck (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Geo, Harold, and jimdoc ---- I'm on it, the stannous, that is.

I didn't mean to get so far off topic with this thread and I'll work out the SMB issue as I will the ferrous sulfate issue. I know that precipitation, as a recovery process, is hands above cementation; however, I did get a bit of a kick out of successfully going through the process. You're reading the rantings of an individual who, as time permitted, went back and performed the college chem. labs that Prof.'s considered either too dangerous or too expensive to delve into ---- it's just the nature of the beast within I guess. I just purchased some Ag for inquartation and an electrolytic cell is also just around the corner.

Thanks again for your collective support/input, as I stated earlier, if I can answer any questions about the production of Brown's/Hydroxy gas, let me know. I may even be able to provide plans.

Regards, Lance


----------

